# Evolution of the storage devices.



## game22 (Jul 19, 2014)

One thing I’ve learned over the years about Flash drives is that the word crazy is just not crazy enough there. You’ll see the most insane of gadgets popping up every year and this year too, we have seen products which make you go whoaa! 


First in the list is definitely Kingston’s 1TB HyperX Predator flash drive. Yes, it’s 1TB and it’s a USB 3.0 flash drive with speeds of 240MB/s and it means you can carry your entire world in your pocket. So far they seem to be the only company to have this kind of a product.
Second in line this year, would be dual USB drives that fits Android smartphones and tablets. Strontium, Kingston, SanDisk, Sony... almost everyone has this. This is a perfect budget offering for smartphones that do not have expandable storage. These Dual USBs fare much better than Bluetooth for data transfer.
<<Next Line>> I am amazed at what these companies come up with and am already excited to know what's to come. Anyone with any other inputs here??


----------



## seamon (Jul 19, 2014)

At that price for a 1TB PD, I'd rather get a Razer Blade Laptop.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 19, 2014)

game22 said:


> First in the list is definitely Kingston’s 1TB HyperX Predator flash drive. Yes, it’s 1TB and it’s a USB 3.0 flash drive with speeds of 240MB/s and *it means you can carry your entire world in your pocket*. So far they seem to be the only company to have this kind of a product.



Even 4TB isn't enough for that 

Its better to buy an external 1 TB hdd than a 1 TB pd just because most people tend to borrow a pendrive and you may regret if the person looses it.


----------



## seamon (Jul 20, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Even 4TB isn't enough for that
> 
> Its better to buy an external 1 TB hdd than a 1 TB pd just because most people tend to borrow a pendrive and you may regret if the person looses it.



1 TB 3.0 ext. HDD=MRP :- 4k.
1 TB 3.0 PD= MRP:- 1L 38K.

After buying the 1 TB PD, I  will have to carry everything I own on the PD because I will be homeless.(My dad will kick me out.)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> 1 TB 3.0 ext. HDD=MRP :- 4k.
> 1 TB 3.0 PD= MRP:- 1L 38K.
> 
> After buying the 1 TB PD, I  will have to carry everything I own on the PD because I will be homeless.(My dad will kick me out.)




a 4 TB external hdd costs 11k, I can have like 50 TB storage in 1.4 lakh


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 21, 2014)

Corsair Flash Voyager GTX 128GB flash drive review - Final words and conclusion


----------



## HBK007 (Jul 21, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Corsair Flash Voyager GTX 128GB flash drive review - Final words and conclusion


That is a good and strange option....
1. According to  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] 's point pd's are for sharing and borrowing data. 128 GB will be useless.
2. There speeds are not mind blowing and I agree that USB 3.0 has come a long way but it still can't replace the SATA /Thunderbolt/10 gigabit Ethernet interfaces for storage.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 22, 2014)

hbk007 said:


> that is a good and strange option....
> 1. According to [mention=145143]saiyangoku[/mention] 's point pd's are for sharing and borrowing data. *128 tb* will be useless.
> 2. There speeds are not mind blowing and i agree that usb 3.0 has come a long way but it still can't replace the sata /thunderbolt/10 gigabit ethernet interfaces for storage.



128 tb ??


----------



## seamon (Jul 22, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> 128 tb ??



He is taking this "evolution of storage devices" thing to an entirely new level.


----------



## HBK007 (Jul 22, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> 128 tb ??





seamon said:


> He is taking this "evolution of storage devices" thing to an entirely new level.


That was a freakin typo.... I am sorry.....


----------

